# compatibility issue



## wingedjumper517 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi everyone! I'm new here, and to the tropical fish world, and I need some advice about compatibility issues. 

First of all,just to clear things up, tank size isn't a problem.

Now, I have 3 tiger barbs and 3 clown loaches, a male betta, along with a pictus catfish, a rainbow shark, and a black-tipped shark catfish (and a pleco, but he's fine). 

Now yesterday at the pet store, the sales man recommended me a figure eight puffer saying that they're only aggressive towards other puffers, and that they are among the most peaceful out of puffers. So, being as ignorant as I am, I added him to the tank. Well, the next morning, my betaa had no tail left and my catfish's dorsal fin was chewed at the tip. 

So now, if you guys could help me out with some of these questions, I'd greatly appreciate it.

1) Is it okay if I put the betta into my unheated goldfish tank? I know that many people keep them in those little bowls that are also unheated, and they seem fine. Plus, I don't want to put this betta back into a bowl because he's been so much more active since putting him into a large tank. 
2) Will my betta's tail and fins grow back, and how long will that take? He still has a great appetite and mobility.
3) Should I leave the puffer in the tank until they get used to eachother and establish their territory, or do you think the other fish will be in danger as well? In such a case, what should I do wih the puffer, return him to the store?
4) Also, after all this, are the loaches at high risk of getting ick? I heard they are very easily stressed and easily susceptible to white spot disease. And once they do get this, what should I do with them? Should I isolate them and treat them seperately, as I heard that they can only tolerate half the recommended dosage of the medication.
5) And should I acquire any more fish in terms of schooling fish? Like, do the rainbow sharks and catfish like to be in pairs or groups (I only have one)?

I'm so sorry if I tick any of you off for being so ignorant. I can't believe the store associate sold me the puffer after I explained tp him my tank conditions. Well, thanks in advance.


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

1. yes
2. yes get stress coat and/or melafix
3. dunno
4. start with stress coat to help prevent any disease, if you know you have it treat the tank, if its bad melafix.
5. your probable gonna get yelled at for putting the shark in a small tank. They would appreciate if they had some friends and you should get some schools are usually 6 or more.

Remember 1" of fish for every gallon...


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

I -think- sharks like 3 or more.

The bettas going to get attacked by the tigers- not too smart.

Their going to say that pleco's going to outgrow a small tank and otos are a good replacement or try a small group of cories. 

White Spot= Ick or Ich,,,, treatment- Quick Cure


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

http://www.fishprofiles.com/interactive/compatibility.asp


----------



## wingedjumper517 (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks. I have a 75 gallon, so I don't think the tank's overcrowded. The biggest fish I have are the loaches, which are about 2" right now. Well, the pictus catfish is about 3", if you take into consideration his long tail. 

Right now, the rainbow shark is a loner because I read somewhere that "it's best to have just one Rainbow Shark or one Red Tail Shark in an aquarium, or more than six, but not just a few" because "if you have less than six sharks, they'll begin to quarrel, and the weakest ones will be miserable." But he's rather inactive and just hides a lot.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

*NO NO NO DJ!*
*DJ, you need to not jump to the gun and address things we will "jump" on the person for because now you are giving bad advice *



> 1. yes
> 2. yes get stress coat and/or melafix
> 3. dunno
> 4. start with stress coat to help prevent any disease, if you  know you have it treat the tank, if its bad melafix.
> ...


The 1" of fish per gallon is a general guideline, read 1 inch/fish post
Many believe stress coat is just corn oil, and I tend to agree as I see no results with it. It will not make the fins of the betta grow back any faster. just make sure he is well fed and has clean water. 
Rainbow sharks do not get that large (6") they are nothing like a bala or iridescent.
No a pleco will be fine in a 125G. 
Cories do not eat algae they eat food off the bottom.
[hr:327a194dc9]
MY ANSWERS
1) you can keep him with the goldfish but its not recommended, as they desire different water conditions, the goldfish poop alot and the betta will be inactive or less active in an unheated tank, they go in almost hibernation when not warm enough
2) The bettas fins will grow back but not to the beauty they once were. It will take 3-6 months (mine took that long)
3) Return the puffer, he in fact might harm or kill others. 
4) I would just wait to see if the clown loaches are stressed and do get it. dont treat til you see something wrong as they do not tolerate medication well
5) The pictus is fine by itself, and you are right rainbows need to be single or 6 or more, preferably single. my albino rainbow hid for quite awhile then eventually came out of his shell and he swims all over my tank


----------



## wingedjumper517 (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks. So I'll keep an eye on everything. Yeah, None of my fish should get that big, except the pleco, so I'm thinking the 75 gal should be fine. Now, won't the cories get attacked by the barbs since the barbs are considered semi-aggressive and the cories are social?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I have 14 tiger barbs in my 55G with 10 cories, they are fine....


----------



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

PLEASE take the F-8 puffer back.

It is true that they are extremely vicious towards one another, but they still are aggressive towards all other fish, for your tank if you REALLY want a puffer, look out for a SOUTH AMERICAN FRESHWATER PUFFER, those can live in community environments.

The F-8 puffers will mature, and will need brackish water, which your other fish cannot survive in.

They have a different diet aswell, and its hard to feed them when all the faster fish dash for bloodworms.

All your other fish are fine in the tank,  poor betta, knock the guys teeth out for recommending a puffer.


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

fine screw you too


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

C'mon DJ, don't be so harsh.
Puffers are recommended to keep in their own tanks.
it is not okay to put the betta into an unheated tank, it can stress out and die. 
But I'm shure that a larger tank would make him happy. his fins will grow back if the water rates are fine.
rainbows are absolute loners. Corys are schooling fish, they prefer groups of 6 or more.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

DJ @ Mon Mar 28 said:


> fine screw you too



wow....thats kinda immature


----------



## wingedjumper517 (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for all your help. Since the betta incident, the puffer hasn't bothered anybody, but yes, I will call the petstore and see if they will take him back for me, since he really doesn't belong in there. I can't believe that idiot that sold him to me. I think I will stick to my barbs and loaches.


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

whatever, how so you unsubscribe???


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yup, "whatever"


----------

